

eBooks: Would You Prefer an Apple Monopoly or an Amazon One?  - dazbradbury
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/03/11/would-you-prefer-an-apple-monopoly-or-an-amazon-one/

======
soapdog
Amazon, mostly because they have eInk displays that will not hurt my eyes.
Using an iPad for reading for an extended period is not a pleasant experience.
eInk is the way to go.

